# Walt Disney Fantasia 2 Volume Cassette Tape Set



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

I have that LP set as well. Gonna rip to my PC one of these days. It is a lot of great music for sure.


----------



## dancer5612004 (May 13, 2007)

*Fantasia on ebay*

now its on ebay for 50.00 max with various other offers for less.
http://cgi.ebay.com/Fantasia-Leopold-Stokowski-Walt-Disney-Soundtrack-LP_W0QQitemZ110118217191QQihZ001QQcategoryZ306QQrdZ1QQssPageNameZWD1VQQcmdZViewItem

you know, when I first got my issue, I think from Columbia House, because I remember seeing it available in small catalog, with record cover standing propped erect and vinyl albums showing, my issue came with this poster included.
http://www.postersnthings.com/posters/fantasia_psychadelic.JPG


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

That seller always has ridiculously high prices on all of their LPs. And never any photos at all of what they're selling. I got my copy of the LP set off ebay for less than half that price. Mine didn't have a poster with it though. 

BTW your poster jpg isn't working.


----------



## dancer5612004 (May 13, 2007)

FIXED THE JPG FILE WITH ALTERNATE SITE:
http://www.postersnthings.com/posters/F.htm


----------

